# Abandoned Bun at Petco



## shananagrams (Nov 28, 2012)

So, I work at Petco as one of my three jobs. (I know, I don't support some of their methods but I'm in college, it pays bills, and I love animals)

I came into work one night and someone told me a rabbit had been dropped off by a women who found her on the side of the road on a cold night; about 34 degrees. 

Blind, arthritic, and rapidly loosing weight, the store brought her to the vet and got her on Oxbow critical care. She was doing much better in a few days. I couldn't resist, so I adopted her and took her home. 

She now has all the romping grounds she needs, knows the sound of a treat bag already, has been groomed, is getting back to normal weight and is on Oxbow joint support (glucosamine tabs) for her stiff back legs. I know she is from a pet shop, but she is a rescue in my opinion. I love my new Penny, she deserves a good retirement home.







p.s. sorry, just realized I put this in the rescue me topic :lookaround


----------



## Tam O Ham (Nov 28, 2012)

sounds like a successful Rescue Me story! I like it :biggrin2:

good for you and Penny.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 28, 2012)

how great of you to take her in! I worked at petland for a couple years and i always seemed to be taking in animals that were dumped or that would be PTS ect for bad reasons.


----------



## Deliciosa (Nov 28, 2012)

Penny is very cute. Lovely rescue story, thank you for giving this little one a chance. :love:


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 28, 2012)

Aww she is so gorgeous and how lucky she crossed paths with you to take her in.
Love stories like these  there are too many unwanted buns out there so it's great to hear when one makes it.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 28, 2012)

aww, what a lucky bunny! I'm so glad to hear she's improving quickly - I'm sure she'll be very happy with you


----------



## shananagrams (Dec 2, 2012)

She is a very happy free range bun. I think her only problem in life now is how much hay she can fit into her mouth at once. :bunnyheart


----------



## JBun (Dec 2, 2012)

Lol, sweet Penny  Probably thinks she's made it to heaven now that she's in a good home.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 6, 2012)

So glad you found each other. Ours are all rescues and have never been able to figure out how someone can just throw such loving animals away like trash.


----------

